# To the Church in Smyrna: The Story of Fikret Bocek



## R. Scott Clark (Jul 9, 2010)

This week Office Hours talks with Fikret Bocek, graduate of Westminster Seminary California and a Reformed church planter and pastor in Izmir (Smyrna), Turkey. In this interview, recorded last summer, just after the planting of the congregation in May, 2009, Fikret tells the story of his conversion from Islam to Christianity, of his arrest, of the martyrdom of Turkish Christians, and of the establishment of the congregation. This is an episode you won’t want to miss and one that you will want to share with friends so that they can hear this story and pray for the advance of the gospel in Turkey.

To help Fikret contact globalchurchministries.us

Listen to the interview:

http://www.netfilehost.com/wscal/OfficeHours/07.07.10bocek.mp3

Subscribe to Office Hours in iTunes. Search "Office Hours."

Hear the most recent episodes at Westminster Audio: Office Hours - a monthly audio with faculty members of Westminster Seminary California

Listen to all the episodes at: Westminster Audio | Office Hours - Get to know WSC faculty

Call Office Hours at 760 278 1725. Leave a message and we may use it in future broadcast.

Email: [email protected]

If you're encouraged by Office Hours please leave a rating on iTunes so others can find it.

Follow Westminster Seminary California on Twitter and Facebook

Thanks for listening!


----------

